# Mac Addicts in Norway,Sweden or Denmark?



## dewinter (Oct 5, 2010)

-


----------



## Hilde (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup, her er jeg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bor i Norge og er ganske ny her på forumet.


----------



## 2nigurl (Oct 6, 2010)

Her er jeg! a true MAC addict.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 6, 2010)

Hejsa 

Dansker i København, og jeg blogger på www.pudderdåserne.dk (eller Pudderdåserne – skønhed, makeup, hudpleje, sådan lægger du makeup, beauty, skønhedsblog hvis I ikke kan bruge dansk Å)

Såååå hyggeligt at se andre skandinaver


----------



## dewinter (Oct 6, 2010)

-






   Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *Hilde* 


_Yup, her er jeg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bor i Norge og er ganske ny her på forumet._


----------



## dewinter (Oct 6, 2010)

-


----------



## Hilde (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeg likte quaden fra cham-pale kolleksjonen. Den har tre permanente skygger som jeg har tittet på før. Og en ny som likner litt på greensmoke? sumtous olive? jeg husker ikke helt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De første mac tingene jeg kjøpte var faktisk i sverige på Åhlens gøteborg. Det var adoring carmine rose-settet og sandy B leppestift.


----------



## dewinter (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *Hilde* 


_Jeg likte quaden fra cham-pale kolleksjonen. Den har tre permanente skygger som jeg har tittet på før. Og en ny som likner litt på greensmoke? sumtous olive? jeg husker ikke helt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




			De første mac tingene jeg kjøpte var faktisk i sverige på Åhlens gøteborg. Det var adoring carmine rose-settet og sandy B leppestift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Hilde (Oct 6, 2010)

Ja, bortsett fra et tu boquet og den nye grønne kan man få tak i de andre i en vanlig butikk. Men jeg likte den for jeg har faktisk ingen av dem fra før. Den skotskrutete

Jeg tror det jeg ser etter er noe mer..emm..sukkersøtt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Slik som hello kitty, sugarsweet, barbie og heatherette var. De fleste av disse var før MAC kom til norge. Bortsett fra hello kitty. Jeg prøvde fashion mews, og jeg så forferdelig ut med den. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Og jeg synes madam mim hadde vært kul å ha til venomous villains. Kanskje lager de en mer sukkersøt disney-kolleksjon en gang. 

Når det gjelder tartan-tale har jeg ikke sett noen spesielle ting jeg har lyst på, men jeg liker forpakningen


----------



## dewinter (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *Hilde* 


_Ja, bortsett fra et tu boquet og den nye grønne kan man få tak i de andre i en vanlig butikk. Men jeg likte den for jeg har faktisk ingen av dem fra før. Den skotskrutete

			Jeg tror det jeg ser etter er noe mer..emm..sukkersøtt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Slik som hello kitty, sugarsweet, barbie og heatherette var. De fleste av disse var før MAC kom til norge. Bortsett fra hello kitty. Jeg prøvde fashion mews, og jeg så forferdelig ut med den. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




			Og jeg synes madam mim hadde vært kul å ha til venomous villains. Kanskje lager de en mer sukkersøt disney-kolleksjon en gang.

			Når det gjelder tartan-tale har jeg ikke sett noen spesielle ting jeg har lyst på, men jeg liker forpakningen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Hilde (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dewinter* 

 
_Om du vill se socker söta Disney ting kolla in Paul & Joe's makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aldri hørt om det merket før. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fant noe Bambigreier på Ebay, emn det var veldig dyrt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Selges det i Sverige?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

Jeg glæder mig som et lille barn til Cham Pale quad'en. Eller det vil sige, der er så mange gengangere og et eller andet sted er det jo kun den grå-brune-grønne jeg er interesseret i, så måske man kan genskabe looket på en anden måde? Ellers ser jeg frem til Peacocky. Gad godt vide, hvornår den kommer til Skandinavien, er der nogle af jer, der ved det?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilde* 

 
_Ja, bortsett fra et tu boquet og den nye grønne kan man få tak i de andre i en vanlig butikk. Men jeg likte den for jeg har faktisk ingen av dem fra før. Den skotskrutete

Jeg tror det jeg ser etter er noe mer..emm..sukkersøtt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Slik som hello kitty, sugarsweet, barbie og heatherette var. De fleste av disse var før MAC kom til norge. Bortsett fra hello kitty. Jeg prøvde fashion mews, og jeg så forferdelig ut med den. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Og jeg synes madam mim hadde vært kul å ha til venomous villains. Kanskje lager de en mer sukkersøt disney-kolleksjon en gang. 

Når det gjelder tartan-tale har jeg ikke sett noen spesielle ting jeg har lyst på, men jeg liker forpakningen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Der er et par af øjenskyggepaletterne der ser fine ud. Og My Highland Honey er altså bare en SÅ fed blush. Jeg har fået den allerede
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Men jeg tror heller ikke jeg køber noget selv. Ønsker mig det nok bare i julegave.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 9, 2010)

Huh, allerede?


----------



## dewinter (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *Hilde* 


_Aldri hørt om det merket før. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fant noe Bambigreier på Ebay, emn det var veldig dyrt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Selges det i Sverige?_


----------



## Freja (Oct 15, 2010)

Vet nån när MAC börjar sälja sin Tartan kollektion i Sverige? Har kollat runt på nätet, hittat inga release dates nånstans


----------



## Hilde (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeg antar den åttende siden den kommer ut sent i oktober i USA, men jeg har ikke kilder på dette, bare antagelser utifra når andre kolleksjoner er kommet ut. Jeg tror jeg stikker innom mac i morgen.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 16, 2010)

Og ALT var utsolgt av venomous villains foruten noen pigmenter i den permanente kolleksjonen, slik som melon.

  	Fant ut at jeg var N4 i deres foundation.


----------



## dewinter (Oct 19, 2010)

-


----------



## Hilde (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeg var på Oslo City, men jeg tittet in i den andre også( Glas magasinet) og det var sold out klistremerker på alle der også.


----------



## Freja (Oct 25, 2010)

Jag var på City Stockholm förra veckan, såg massa småtjejer som flockades runt hyllan med Villains kollektionen. Vet dock inte om den var slutsåld eller inte. 

  	Men gud, måste man nu KÖA för Tartan Tale helt plötsligt? Jag hade ingen aning om att intresset är så stort. Jag år ingen MAC beundrare egentligen, råkade dock falla pladask för deras tartan-borstar och tänkte köpa. Hur är det då, ska man springa till butiken tidigt på morgonen för att hinna få tag i grejer?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 25, 2010)

MAC har bevidst valgt at ændre strategi i Skandinavien, så de nu fremover vil have færre produkter af hver kollektion for at skabe mere hype omkring dem. Desværre! Så fremover må vi nok indstille os på at skulle være hurtigt ude, også i Skandinavien.

  	I Danmark har vi i hvert fald længe fået ret mange af hver kollektion, men nu ser det ud til at ændre sig. København har heller ikke ret meget Venomous Villains tilbage. Der er dog lidt, af en eller anden grund har de vanvittige mængder Liquid Powder.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 25, 2010)

Hvis så er tilfelle gidder jeg ikke prøve å kjøpe kolleksjoner her lenger, jeg får satse på internett og CP eller salg. Det er billigere  uansett. Jeg fikk forresten kjøpt briar rose, den er på vei til postkassa mi nå.


----------



## dewinter (Oct 29, 2010)

-


----------



## dewinter (Oct 29, 2010)

-


----------



## dewinter (Oct 29, 2010)

Freja said:


> Jag var på City Stockholm förra veckan, såg massa småtjejer som flockades runt hyllan med Villains kollektionen. Vet dock inte om den var slutsåld eller inte.
> 
> Men gud, måste man nu KÖA för Tartan Tale helt plötsligt? Jag hade ingen aning om att intresset är så stort. Jag år ingen MAC beundrare egentligen, råkade dock falla pladask för deras tartan-borstar och tänkte köpa. Hur är det då, ska man springa till butiken tidigt på morgonen för att hinna få tag i grejer?


----------



## Hilde (Oct 29, 2010)

CP står for custom purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Det vil si at noen i f.eks amerika kjøper ting for deg og sender det til deg, og så gir du dem de pengene det kostet i pris+tax+shipping(og evt paypal fees)

  	Nettopp i går gjorde jeg dette med a Tartan Tale, som er på vei fra USA nå. Jeg fikk 3 ting kjøpt for meg.

  	*Hark the heraldry blush kit
  	*Happily ever after lip kit
  	*A lady and her tricks brush kit

  	Jeg tror internett bidrar til å hype opp MAC på forumer og blogger. Kanskje derfor blir det køer og butikker som kryr av ungdommer. Jeg selv hadde aldri hatt råd til å basere kollekskjonen min på MAC før jeg begynte å jobbe.


----------



## Freja (Oct 29, 2010)

Nej, jag vet inte fortfarande när Tartan kommer till oss. Tänker börja kolla läget i butiker sen mitten av november på ungefär. Har ett svagt minne att förra årets julkollektioner dök upp i butiker nån gång i november. Så jag tror det blir samma i år med.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 30, 2010)

15. november har jeg hørt


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 30, 2010)

dewinter said:


> Katjamo : Men va trist!
> Det är lite dålig stil tycker jag....Alla kan faktiskt inte dra till Mac butiken när den öppnar på morgonen.
> Vet att Danmank brukar få in en hel del förr och" gav rester" till oss andra *s*
> Konstigt att pudren från VV är kvar, hade kanske pasat bättre att lansera på sommaren.



 	Ja det har også været lidt sindsyge mængder før. De havde Blue Flame MES i et år tror jeg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Men denne gang har de bare haft ingenting (pånær de enkelte ting) Violetta var udsolgt efter 1 time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeg tror måske noget af det har de haft liggende og vente på lanceringen af MAC webshoppen hos Magasin. Den gik online for et par dage siden og da var det pludseligt muligt at få en masse VV ting. Så jeg tror måske de har haft ekstra lidt, fordi de skulle gemme det til webshop lanceringen. Men det er bare et gæt.


----------



## dewinter (Nov 2, 2010)

-


----------



## Freja (Nov 2, 2010)

The tartan tale har landat i butikerna idag, ska dit imorgon och härja!


----------



## Hilde (Nov 2, 2010)

Fikk greiene mine i posten i dag. Flotte greier.


----------



## dewinter (Dec 4, 2010)

-


----------



## Hilde (Dec 4, 2010)

Jeg er ikke helt sikker. Håper å få se bilder/swatches og reviews snart(f.eks fra temptalie) snart for jeg klarer ikke bestemme hva jeg vil ha utifra color story. Quad'en med brule, retrospeck et tu bouquet? og caviar dreams(eller hva het den) er den eneste jeg vet jeg har lyst på akkurat nå.

  	Tartan tale derimot har vært min favorittkoleksjon hittil.  Jeg har skaffet meg mer fra den en fra noen annen.


----------



## dewinter (Dec 9, 2010)

-


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 3, 2011)

Så er Cham Pale i Danmark. Den kom på counteren i dag, og jeg kunne endeligt se den live. Den var meget som forventet synes jeg. Fantastiske linere og neglelakker, og jeg elsker elsker quad'en. Resten var alt for meget glimmer synes jeg.

  	Har skrevet om det her:
  	http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/01/03/mac-champ-pale-champagne-og-glimmer/

  	Er den kommet i Sverige og Norge? Er der nogen af jer andre, der har haft fingrene i den?


----------



## Freja (Jan 4, 2011)

Igår fanns den nya kollektionen iaf inte än i butikerna i Stockholm. Tänkte åka in och kolla läget imorgon igen, får hoppas jag och Cham Pale träffas då


----------



## dewinter (Jan 5, 2011)

-


----------



## Hilde (Jan 5, 2011)

Det eneste jeg egentlig vil had fra den kolleksjonen er I get no kick eye khol for jeg er redd for vandrende glitter.  Peacocky er en jeg ser mer frem til egentlig, men øyeskyggende er veldig dyre per stykk, lurer på hva de våger å prise dem her.


----------



## Viktbloggerskan (Jan 5, 2011)

Sitter och väntar på att min USA-order med Cham Pale och Viva Glam Cyndi ska komma fram - det blev en hel del produkter (bl.a. alla Paint Pots och 3 av 4 läppstift). Hoppas att jag fortfarande är lika förtjust när jag ser grejorna IRL!


----------



## Hilde (Jan 5, 2011)

Så spennende.  Hva bestilte du? Eller hvilken leppestift bestilte du ikke? 

  	Hvordan har du bestillt fra USA forresten?


----------



## Viktbloggerskan (Jan 5, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Hilde* 



 	Så spennende.  Hva bestilte du? Eller hvilken leppestift bestilte du ikke? 

  	Hvordan har du bestillt fra USA forresten?


----------



## Viktbloggerskan (Jan 5, 2011)

Skrev världens längsta svar, men det försvann... Testar igen:

  	Jag beställde mycket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

  	Lipgelée Bubble Lounge
	Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15 + Lavender Calm Mode
	Paint Pot Vintage Selection
	Paint Pot Let Me Pop
	Paint Pot Dangerous Cuvee
	Paint Pot Chilled On Ice
	Lipstick Quiet, Please
	Lipstick Gel
	Lipstick Flustered
	Eyeshadow Quad Caviar Dreams
	Eye Kohl I Get No Kick

  	MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick & Lipglass

  	Köpte via Nordstrom.com. Har skaffat mig en postbox i Florida dit alla paket skickas. Betalar sedan för frakten till Sverige. Frakten är med DHL (tar ca. 3 dagar) vilket inte är gratis, men jag har räknat lite på detta:

  	Ovanstående order blev $232,26 inkl. sales tax. Produktvärdet är $218, vilket motsvarar 1460 SEK (bra med låg dollar!). För samma produkter skulle jag ha betalat 2480 SEK. Dryga tusenlappen mer alltså. Frakten blir ca $45, alltså 300 SEK. Tullen brukar vilja ha omkring 250 SEK. Jag kommer alltså fortfarande att ha sparat ca. 400-500 SEK!

  	Beställde i samma veva även från ACW där jag bl.a. hittade några Paint Pots som inte finns längre samt en produkt jag alltid velat testa: Smashbox Photo Finish Primer "Adjust". I Sverige kostar den 440 SEK. Normalpris i USA är $38 (~255 SEK), men på ACW fick jag den för $23,99, dvs. 160 SEK!!! Otroligt bra att spara in nästan 300 SEK på en enda produkt, och då har jag ju i princip betalat tullavgiften!

  	Kontakta mig gärna för mer info!


----------



## Hilde (Jan 5, 2011)

Jeg har en tinted lip conditioner i pink fish og jeg liker den veldig! Vurderer calm mode. Du får mye for pengene hvis jeg husker riktig.


  	Er det MyUSA eller noe? Har vurdert det selv. Men jeg vet ikke om jeg kommer til å bruke det så mye at det er verdt det. Kanskje om jeg hadde samarbeidet med en venn eller noe, ikke det at noen av mine nære venner er så addict som jeg. 

  	Jeg tror at Norges toll er værre enn Sveriges. Her er det 200 kr som er grensa. Men ja det ville vært billigere enn å kjøpe det i butikker. Men, det er billigere å kjøpe fra folk her eller mac_cosmetics på livejournal, som er det jeg har gjort så langt.


----------



## Viktbloggerskan (Jan 5, 2011)

Ja, Calm Mode verkar väldigt fin. Ser verkligen framemot allting!

  	Precis, myus.com. Har haft det sedan hösten och är väldigt nöjd! Jag har mest beställt till mig själv men senast blev det en Smashbox-palett åt en annan tjej också.


----------



## fannilomander (Jan 5, 2011)

Åh vad roligt forum! 
  	Det där med myus.com, hur funkar det? Hur skickar man sedan vidare till Sverige?


----------



## Freja (Jan 5, 2011)

Viktbloggerskan said:


> Ovanstående order blev $232,26 inkl. sales tax. Produktvärdet är $218, vilket motsvarar 1460 SEK (bra med låg dollar!). För samma produkter skulle jag ha betalat 2480 SEK. Dryga tusenlappen mer alltså. Frakten blir ca $45, alltså 300 SEK. Tullen brukar vilja ha omkring 250 SEK. Jag kommer alltså fortfarande att ha sparat ca. 400-500 SEK!


	Jag själv handlar mycket från UK och USA och det är helt sjukt vilka enorma prisskillnader det är i jämförelse med Sverige , t o m om man räknar in tullavgiften och leveransen. Och tull åker man inte på alla gånger så att för mig var det ett tag sedan jag handlade smink i svenska butiker.


----------



## Freja (Jan 5, 2011)

Viktbloggerskan said:


> Ovanstående order blev $232,26 inkl. sales tax. Produktvärdet är $218, vilket motsvarar 1460 SEK (bra med låg dollar!). För samma produkter skulle jag ha betalat 2480 SEK. Dryga tusenlappen mer alltså. Frakten blir ca $45, alltså 300 SEK. Tullen brukar vilja ha omkring 250 SEK. Jag kommer alltså fortfarande att ha sparat ca. 400-500 SEK!


 	Jag själv köper allt mitt smink i USA och UK via nätet och det är helt sjukt vilka enorma prisskillnader det är i jämförelse med Sverige, t o m med inräknad leverans och tullavgifter är det solklart billigare att handla i utlandet. Och tull åker man inte på alla gånger dessutom!


----------



## fieran (Jan 6, 2011)

I sometimes use HopShopGo to purchase stuff from Nordstrom and deliver it to Norway. It's a very reliable option. The only downside is that when you are on Nordstrom's website, it's very difficult to limit yourself because they have beautiful things


----------



## fannilomander (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha, I agree! Whenever I see a MAC counter I just can't limit myself!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 6, 2011)

Viktbloggerskan said:


> Eye Kohl I Get No Kick
> MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipstick & Lipglass
> 
> Köpte via Nordstrom.com. Har skaffat mig en postbox i Florida dit alla paket skickas. Betalar sedan för frakten till Sverige. Frakten är med DHL (tar ca. 3 dagar) vilket inte är gratis, men jag har räknat lite på detta:
> ...


  Kommer der ikke for meget told og moms på? Jeg har bestilt et par gange også, og det bliver dyrere end hvis jeg køber i Danmark synes jeg.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 6, 2011)

De skandinaviske priser på Peacocky bliver:

  	Kissable Lipcolour: 175 DKK, 205 SEK, 185 NOK
  	Mega Metal Shadow: 180 DKK, 215 SEK, 195 NOK

  	Se hvad jeg har fået samples på: :-D

  	http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/01/06/eksklusivt-sneak-peak-mac-peacocky/

  	Den kommer den 15. februar i Skandinavien, men de plejer at få tingene I Magasin på Kgs. Nytorv den 8. så jeg ved ikke helt hvor korrekt det er. På samme tid kommer Future Face kollektionen også (som jo reelt kun indeholder et nyt produkt)


----------



## dewinter (Jan 6, 2011)

*-*


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 6, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *dewinter* 



*Viktbloggerskan*: Sjukt schysst beställning!
  	Hoppas att du blir nöjd med grejerna och att du gillar glitter :-D
  	Kul om du ville posta några swatches.
  	 
  	 
  	Någon som vet om Calm Mode är lik Feelin' Good ? Isf hur lika.




 
  Jeg så desværre ikke hele hudplejeserien, så jeg ved det ikke desværre.


----------



## fannilomander (Jan 7, 2011)

Är det något ur Cham-pale och Peacocky som ni absolut inte vill ha/vill ha?
  	Ur Peacocky är jag väldigt sugen på Mega Metal Shadow i Paparazz-she och Kissable Lip Colour i Strut Your Stuff. I Cham-pale är jag sugen på Tinted Lip Conditioner i Calm Mode och Chromagraphic Pencil i NC15/NW20.


----------



## Kyrin (Jan 7, 2011)

Hej allihop!



fannilomander said:


> Är det något ur Cham-pale och Peacocky som ni absolut inte vill ha/vill ha?
> Ur Peacocky är jag väldigt sugen på Mega Metal Shadow i Paparazz-she och Kissable Lip Colour i Strut Your Stuff. I Cham-pale är jag sugen på Tinted Lip Conditioner i Calm Mode och Chromagraphic Pencil i NC15/NW20.


  	Ur Cham-pale vill jag absolut inte missa I get no kick-pennan och Chez chez lamé. Båda dem har jag köpt på Ebay och väntar ivrigt på att de ska komma  Ur Peacocky är jag väldigt sugen på Mega Metal-skuggorna Tweet me och Prance. Det stör mig att de inte är i samma storlek som de vanliga skuggorna så jag vet inte om jag ska slå till eller inte.


----------



## fannilomander (Jan 7, 2011)

Åh, alla dom produkterna är helt underbara! Vad fick du betala för produkterna på ebay? 
  	Ja, jag vill också ha den normala storleken på skuggorna! 
  	Vet någon något om dom kommande kollektionerna? Dom lite längre fram? Ska nämligen till USA (förmodligen) i april och är så spänd på alla MAC produkter jag vill köpa där!


----------



## Kyrin (Jan 7, 2011)

Chez chez lamé kostade typ 300:- med frakt, I get no kick 220, så det blev ju lite dyrare än att vänta på att köpa dem i Sverige. Men å andra sidan ville jag inte riskera att bli utan.

  	Oj vad kul att åka till USA! De verkar ha grymt mycket roliga drugstore-grejer  Har inte mer koll på kommande kollektioner än vad jag har läst hos Temptalia, men någon annan kanske vet?


----------



## fannilomander (Jan 8, 2011)

MAC är oftast billigare i USA va? 

  	Purity brukar ha ganska bra koll!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 8, 2011)

Jeg endte med quad'en og de to neglelakker fra Cham Pale. Alle tre ting er så fine, Jeg er helt syg med quad'en og neglelakkerne er for en gangs skyld top kvalitet fra en MAC neglelak. Jeg har Very Important Platinum på nu og det er den fedeste farve! Jeg fatter ikke, at Temptalia synes den lavede streger, den ligger SÅ pænt på mig.


----------



## dewinter (Jan 8, 2011)

-


----------



## fannilomander (Jan 8, 2011)

Här har Purity (purity.webblogg.se) listat några av dom kommande kollektionerna från MAC.
  	Listan uppdateras jämt och ständigt. 
  	http://purity.webblogg.se/2011/january/mac-kollektioner-2011.html


----------



## dewinter (Jan 21, 2011)

-


----------



## Hilde (Jan 21, 2011)

wonder woman ser jeg fram til, men det er ikke kommet ut swatches ennå, eller reviews så jeg gidder ikke bry meg så mye ennå.  Men jeg liker forpakningene.

  	Viva glam gaga 2 ser ikke ut som en farge jeg kan bruke i det hele tatt, men jeg liker nr 1.


----------



## dewinter (Feb 7, 2011)

-


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 9, 2011)

Uuuuhuuuuu jeg har gode ting i dag.

  	Prøve på Sheen Supreme: http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/02/09/sneak-peek-og-test-mac-sheen-supreme-lipstick/

  	Og også Jeanius og Wonder Woman, som kommer op senere.

  	Og gode nyheder! Både Sheen Supreme, Wonder Woman, Jeanius, Viva Glam Gaga 2 og Creme Blends kommer til Skandinavien til marts så mange af tingene kommer samtidigt med USA! HURRA! Det er faktisk kun Wonder Woman vi får en måned senere, resten er samtidig.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 9, 2011)

dewinter said:


> Jag också, blir spännande MEN jag är skeptisk till WW storleken....jag hade hellre betalat mindre och fått mindre produkter eftersom det tar tid att använda upp en standard mac msf ...:-D



 	Jeg har det på samme måde. Sidder lige nu og kigger på en Penultimate i kæmpe størrelse. Undskyld men hvad er meningen med det? Hvis der er noget du IKKE vil have i oversize, så er det da din flydende eyeliner?


----------



## dewinter (Feb 11, 2011)

-


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 15, 2011)

Er nordmann. Besøker Specktra nå og da, men er egentlig ikke så glade i MAC, så jeg følger ikke med på kolleksjonene eller noe. Vi har MAC i Trondheim, trøndelagfylkenes største by.


----------



## dewinter (Mar 23, 2011)

-


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 23, 2011)

Den bryr jeg meg ikke så mye om, men Candy Yum-Yum - Neon pink (Matte) fra Oh so Cute collection skal bli min,


----------



## dewinter (Mar 25, 2011)

-


----------



## sayah (Mar 25, 2011)

dewinter said:


> Någon som är sugen på Surf Baby kollektionen?



 	Njae, Saffron-skuggan ser fin ut men inte så mycket mer. Och så är förpackningen hemsk.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 5, 2011)

Heller da mer neon coral.



dewinter said:


> Ja Candy yum yum verkar häftig! Hade önskat att de också hade ett riktigt  neon orange läppstift!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 9, 2011)

Nogen andre som har kigget på Surf Baby i dag? Den er lanceret i Danmark i dag og vel også i Sverige og Norge går jeg ud fra?

  	Jeg har købt Careblend bronzeren og Hibiscus læbestiften og overvejer lidt at gå tilbage og købe Saffron og Sun Blonde.

  	Det er min yndlingskollektion fra MAC meget længe, jeg synes der er så meget fint.


----------



## jennyash (May 30, 2011)

Ny MAC-tok här! Finns i Sverige


----------



## DuckingHell88 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nogen som ved om "MAC for Cindy Sherman Collection" kommer til scandinavien ??    Vil så gerne have fat i Lightscapade. 

Så vidt jeg ved kom  Mikey Contractor Collection aldrig til scandinavien så det gør mig lidt nervøs.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Aug 14, 2011)

Det gør den


----------



## DuckingHell88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Katjamo said:


> Det gør den


 
	Tak for informationen  Det glæder jeg mig til.


  	Forresten elsker jers blog! Godt arbejde


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 20, 2011)

Vet noen når Cindy Sherman kommer=?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Sep 20, 2011)

Sexy Sadie said:


> Vet noen når Cindy Sherman kommer=?



 	8. oktober (plus/minus et par dage)


----------



## dewinter (Sep 29, 2011)

-


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 30, 2011)

Jeg er spent på den matte røde lebestiften og hvordan den er sammenlignet med Russian Red.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 10, 2011)

Vet noen når den er her forresten?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 11, 2011)

Glitter And Ice kommer 1/11


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 13, 2011)

Høres bra ut, for jeg er inne i en seriøs lebestift fascinasjon.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeg gode nyheder for skandinaverne. MAC har besluttet at fremover tage de eksklusive kollektioner hjem i begrænset oplag til det nordiske marked. Det betyder, at Kgs. Nytorv i København, Oslo og Stockholm fremover får de dyre kollektioner som fx. Gareth Pugh hjem. Og ja, Gareth Pugh kommer til Norden. Jeg ved ikke præcis hvornår, og vi kender ikke priserne. Men de bliver høje...

  	Jeg har skrevet om det her, men jeg tænkte, at I gerne ville vide det. Så vidt jeg har forstået det er det Ahlens i Stockholm og MAC på Stortorvet i Oslo og så Kgs. Nytorv i København, der får kollektionerne.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 20, 2011)

Gjelder det alle kolleksjonene/eller de mer ekslusive?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 20, 2011)

Sexy Sadie said:


> Gjelder det alle kolleksjonene/eller de mer ekslusive?



 	Vi får ikke alle kollektioner, men de vil arbejde på at vi får mere. Men fx får vi ikke Iris Apfel. Det her handler umiddelbart om de eksklusive launches.


----------



## dewinter (Nov 29, 2011)

-


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok.


Katjamo said:


> Vi får ikke alle kollektioner, men de vil arbejde på at vi får mere. Men fx får vi ikke Iris Apfel. Det her handler umiddelbart om de eksklusive launches.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 2, 2011)

dewinter said:


> Kan du inte göra en lista över vad som kommer till Scandinavien?



 	Jeg ved det desværre ikke. Jeg ved bare at det nok bliver de dyre eksklusive julekollektioner. Og I hvert fald Gareth Pugh


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 6, 2011)

Men de overprisede kolleksjonene klarer jeg meg uansett foruten. Det er de regulære kolleksjonene som ikke må forsvinne fra oss.


----------



## NinaE (Dec 19, 2011)

Katjamo said:


> Jeg ved det desværre ikke. Jeg ved bare at det nok bliver de dyre eksklusive julekollektioner. Og I hvert fald Gareth Pugh



 	Jeg har allerede fått det jeg hadde lyst på fra GP-kolleksjonen via eBay - ingen vits i å vente til i mars i år når man får det meste via internett. Prisene blir stort sett "norske" tilslutt med prispåslag og frakt men da er man iallefall sikret å få det man ønsker


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 23, 2011)

Synd Iris Apfel ikke kommer. Den virker til å være en schlagerkolleksjon.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 29, 2012)

Har noen noe informasjon over hva som kommer hit utover våren?


----------



## NinaE (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeg var innom Glassmagasinet (Oslo) i dag for å høre litt men der var det full rulle i butikken så det ble bare litt info mens jeg betalte i dag.
  	Chen Man kommer men ikke Tres Cheek eller In extra Dimension


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 28, 2012)

Alt kommer vist, undtagen den der highlighter kollektion.  Tres Cheek kommer i hvert fald.


----------



## NinaE (Mar 28, 2012)

Så heldige dere er der borte, da !   

  	Krysser fingrene for at hun jeg snakket med på MAC ikke hadde fått all informasjonen - man vet aldri ;S


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 28, 2012)

Nina, I får den helt sikkert også. Norge, Sverige og Danmark får de samme kollektioner


----------



## NinaE (Mar 28, 2012)

Krysser fingrene (men har vært innom eBay for å være på den sikre siden


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 28, 2012)

Katjamo said:


> Nina, I får den helt sikkert også. Norge, Sverige og Danmark får de samme kollektioner



 	Det inntrykket jeg også sitter med.


----------



## NinaE (Mar 30, 2012)

Det har for det meste fungert sånn før men hva skal man tro når man får annen info i butikken ?

  	Som sagt, jeg krysser fingrene


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 31, 2012)

Vel, men har de i butikkene egentlig noe peiling?`


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 31, 2012)

Det er ALTID sådan uden undtagelse at Danmark, Sverige og Norge får det samme


----------



## NinaE (Apr 4, 2012)

Dagens gladnyhet - kolleksjonene kommer til Norge også  

  	Gikk innom MAC i dag for å dobbeltsjekke og fikk kontrabeskjed; noen kommer i butikkene 10. april og noe kommer først mai - men det kommer


----------



## Marle (Apr 18, 2012)

Typisk at den eneste collection som jeg faktisk er interessert i, ikke kommer -.- De highlightene ser så utrolig fine ut!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeg er ikke interessert i en skit som kommer ut før september, bare mineraliserte produkter eller ting er i frostet formula. Det ser ikke flott ut på noen som helst.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 8, 2012)

Har noen informasjon om Artdeco slipper ut Dita Von Teese colleksjonen i norden/skandinavia? eller er det bare kontinentet (EU) som får gleden av den?? 

  	Mer info her: http://artdeco.dita.net/


----------



## NinaE (May 8, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			Typisk at den eneste collection som jeg faktisk er interessert i, ikke kommer -.- De highlightene ser så utrolig fine ut!



  	Har kjøpt de to lyseste av dem; de er fine men du kan så absolutt finne noe liknende her hjemme


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 14, 2012)

Kjekt ja.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 16, 2012)

Tres Cheek er blevet aflyst i Danmark :-(

  	Til gengæld har jeg en noget større nyhed til jer: http://pudderdaaserne.dk/2012/05/16/sephora-i-hele-danmark-samt-norge-sverige-og-finland/


----------



## NinaE (May 16, 2012)

Mtp Sephora; jeg så innlegget ditt og krysser fingrene      Sånne ting tar gjerne "litt" tid - men der igjen; en tur til København blir aldri feil det heller !


----------



## ThePowderPuff (May 17, 2012)

NinaE said:


> Mtp Sephora; jeg så innlegget ditt og krysser fingrene      Sånne ting tar gjerne "litt" tid - men der igjen; en tur til København blir aldri feil det heller !


  	Nej altid godt med en undskyldning for at tage på udflugt  Men det var Sephoras internationale manager, der sagde det foran den samlede danske skønhedspresse. Det ville han nok ikke gøre, hvis ikke det passede. Men ja, det tager nok lidt tid at få på plads  Det gjorde det jo også i København


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 18, 2012)

Dette er nyheter jeg kan like.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 12, 2012)

Hvilke av kolleksjonene som kommer ut nå våren 2013 blir tilgjengelige for oss.


----------



## NinaE (Dec 13, 2012)

Aprés Chic og Strength kommer iallefall


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 18, 2012)

Har du datoer?


----------



## NinaE (Dec 18, 2012)

MAC-kolleksjoner har fast dato 8. i hver måned. Jeg er ikke 110% sikker men regner med at mineralkolleksjonen kommer først.


----------



## NinaE (Dec 18, 2012)

Ut fra beskrivelsene har jeg forstått at jeg ganske sikkert kommer til å bli innehaver av All Woman-øyenskyggepalletten som kommer med Strength-kolleksjonen ..


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeg vil ha lebestiftene!


----------



## Honi (Dec 28, 2012)

Jag är ny här på forumet men har skönhetsbloggat i många år, spännande att ha ett ställe för likasinnade 

  	Är så himla sugen på Party Parrot läppstiftet som släpps snart, ser jättetjusigt ut!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 19, 2013)

Nei, den brød jeg meg ingenting om.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jul 23, 2013)

Der åbner en Pro Store i København til oktober i år 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Den har været meget længe undervejs, men nyheden er netop bekræftet.

  	Jeg har nyheden på min blog, men der står ikke meget mere end dette - der er ikke flere informationer ude endnu

  	Eller for at være helt præcis - den får titel af at være en "free standing store with pro product line up" - hvis nogen ved hvad forskellen præcis er på dette og på en pro store, så sig endelig til


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 18, 2014)

ThePowderPuff said:


> Eller for at være helt præcis - den får titel af at være en "free standing store with pro product line up" - hvis nogen ved hvad forskellen præcis er på dette og på en pro store, så sig endelig til


 
  Enda en grunn til å besøke yndlingsbyen.


----------

